# People that make you wait



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.

Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.

As I was driving down the street, I received the same ping again - which I ignored.

Ugh - why are people so inconsiderate to make you wait? Common sense would tell you not to call Uber unless you're ready to walk out the door. The only thing I can think of (from their point of view), is they don't want to wait FOR YOU - but expect you to wait FOR THEM. As if your time is not valuable. Again, ugh.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

It tends to be the financially well off that do this. This segment also rarely tips so I don't feel bad at all about cancelling on them.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I waited about fifteen minutes once, only because my previous ride took me out to the suburbs and the pax I was waiting for was an airport ride, which is by my house as I wanted to end my day. Otherwise it would have been twenty dead miles home or get stuck in the burbs with min rides and then the dead miles back to the city.

No wonder she made me wait. She was one of those good looking party girls, the kind you see on TV shows like Ballers that are at celebrity and famous athletes parties. She was flying out to Park City for a weekend party.

She tells me she smells cigarette smoke and says since I smoke (I do not) that she should be able to, of course I told her no. She then hands me her orange peel to throw away. At least she didn't just leave it on the back seat. All during the ride she kept saying to go faster and yelling at other drivers to get out of the way.

I remained cordial throughout and dropped her off. And of course she didn't tip. I gave her a low rating so I would not be matched up with the b*tch again.

Although she was one of my worst pax, I did get paid for twenty miles into and across town and home, which would have cost money with an empty vehicle. Only three bad pax that I rated low so I would not be matched up with again out of over 500 rides. not too bad huh?


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


 Maybe they were just waiting for you to roll out the red carpet.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Today I had two that I waited for 8 min for two paxs one called me right after the ping wanted to know if I was on my way he is in a appt complex he did not text a appt # I tried calling twice no answer, 

second one same thing appartment, I hate apartments, this one is gated, pax phoned in for a pick up at the entrance gate.

I get there and of course no one is there, so I start the timer, I call and he says he will call them five minutes later he says there on the way, still no show, so I call back he said there at the back gate where I have no idea where that's at. Really apartments are a pain , at night most of them do not have the building numbers illuminated, it's a real pain.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Never pull up to anyone's driveway. Wait on the street.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

unPat said:


> Never pull up to the anyone's driveway. Wait on the street.


No why would you wait on the street instead of the drive way.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's Florida, you might get shot pulling up on the wrong house and pins are not always accurate . So do as you please .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Telsa33 said:


> Today I had two that I waited for 8 min for two paxs one called me right after the ping wanted to know if I was on my way he is in a appt complex he did not text a appt # I tried calling twice no answer,
> 
> second one same thing appartment, I hate apartments, this one is gated, pax phoned in for a pick up at the entrance gate.
> 
> I get there and of course no one is there, so I start the timer, I call and he says he will call them five minutes later he says there on the way, still no show, so I call back he said there at the back gate where I have no idea where that's at. Really apartments are a pain , at night most of them do not have the building numbers illuminated, it's a real pain.


Everyone hates gated apartments.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

unPat said:


> Never pull up to the anyone's driveway. Wait on the street.


This is very sound advice. Search the news forum to read about the Uber driver who ran over a woman's passed out husband in Australia and killed him. Now this is obviously extreme but you never know if there are animals to avoid or toys that will damage your ride. It is possible even that a pax will report you for damaging their property (true or untrue). 95% of the time, I wait in the street unless it is an extremely busy road or an extremely long drive.

But, yea, don't feel bad about cancelling and driving off. It is the only way some people will learn not to waste drivers' time... maybe. Lol.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lol I live in Florida I have not heard that, and if I pull in to a driveway it would be the address that's on my app, or you can wait in the street and run the risk of being rear ended, but I respect your opinion.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

To each their own, but as soon as I get the Ping, I call the PAX, and tell them about how far away and ask them to start preparing their party to leave. I have cut my wait time down to less than 2 min average for pick ups.

If the wheels aint turning, your not earning, so why not be as proactive as you can to move the PAX along.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Base ping - rock up. Wait 5 min. Cancel no show.
1.8+ surge - rock up. SMS rider.. wait 5 min.. call.. no answer no reply no show


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I waited about fifteen minutes once, only because my previous ride took me out to the suburbs and the pax I was waiting for was an airport ride, which is by my house as I wanted to end my day. Otherwise it would have been twenty dead miles home or get stuck in the burbs with min rides and then the dead miles back to the city.
> 
> No wonder she made me wait. She was one of those good looking party girls, the kind you see on TV shows like Ballers that are at celebrity and famous athletes parties. She was flying out to Park City for a weekend party.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pax from hell to me... I can't stand the pax that act like you're their personal "servant" - if someone acted this way with me, I would have canceled the ride. Period. It's just disrespectful. There will always be more pax - don't put up with that $hit.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Rick N. said:


> Maybe they were just waiting for you to roll out the red carpet.


Right? Sheeze.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> Today I had two that I waited for 8 min for two paxs one called me right after the ping wanted to know if I was on my way he is in a appt complex he did not text a appt # I tried calling twice no answer,
> 
> second one same thing appartment, I hate apartments, this one is gated, pax phoned in for a pick up at the entrance gate.
> 
> I get there and of course no one is there, so I start the timer, I call and he says he will call them five minutes later he says there on the way, still no show, so I call back he said there at the back gate where I have no idea where that's at. Really apartments are a pain , at night most of them do not have the building numbers illuminated, it's a real pain.


I'm with you on that one - can't stand apartments - especially huge complexes with gates/codes.... just a real pain.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

unPat said:


> Never pull up to anyone's driveway. Wait on the street.


I pull into the driveway for two reasons - #1 It makes it easier for me to navigate in the direction I need to go (instead of flipping a U), and #2 I find it's more considerate for the pax - less walking for them.

So what's your reason behind not pulling up in their driveway? Is it because it's their personal property and you're afraid of damaging something/lawsuit?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> This is very sound advice. Search the news forum to read about the Uber driver who ran over a woman's passed out husband in Australia and killed him. Now this is obviously extreme but you never know if there are animals to avoid or toys that will damage your ride. It is possible even that a pax will report you for damaging their property (true or untrue). 95% of the time, I wait in the street unless it is an extremely busy road or an extremely long drive.
> 
> But, yea, don't feel bad about cancelling and driving off. It is the only way some people will learn not to waste drivers' time... maybe. Lol.


Interesting... never crossed my mind, but with all the crazies out there, you never know.

I didn't feel a bit bad about canceling and driving off. I waited more than 5 min. and attempted to contact them, twice. When I was about 3 blocks from their house (after I'd canceled) I got another ping from the same pax. LOL! Of course, I ignored it.

To me it's just common sense that you don't summon an Uber to your house unless you're ready to walk out the door! I'll never understand why people feel so entitled.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> To each their own, but as soon as I get the Ping, I call the PAX, and tell them about how far away and ask them to start preparing their party to leave. I have cut my wait time down to less than 2 min average for pick ups.
> 
> If the wheels aint turning, your not earning, so why not be as proactive as you can to move the PAX along.


Really? And the pax doesn't get offended when you do that?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> Lol I live in Florida I have not heard that, and if I pull in to a driveway it would be the address that's on my app, or you can wait in the street and run the risk of being rear ended, but I respect your opinion.


I'm with you there. If the address is on my app., I'll pull into the driveway. If it's not, then I'll wait in the street.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I'm with you there. If the address is on my app., I'll pull into the driveway. If it's not, then I'll wait in the street.


I'd say close to 20% of my pax pick up with an address, the exact address is not exactly where the pax are. It might be part of the Lyft's pin drop in app. Happened twice today. So I would be pulling into a lot of wrong driveways if I did that!!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Really? And the pax doesn't get offended when you do that?


Nope... and if they do, has not affected me yet. Just be cheerful. Confirm their pick up address and tell them you will be there in X minutes and to watch for you.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


What a coincidence, I am waiting for a pax as I read this.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> What a coincidence, I am waiting for a pax as I read this.


Big surprise. Well, good luck. Please report back and let me know if you were tipped or not.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I roll up
If nobody is present, I text, "I'm here."

After two minutes, I text, "do you still need an uber?"

If no answer, click no show and move on. 

Time is money


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> they don't want to wait FOR YOU - but expect you to wait FOR THEM. As if your time is not valuable.


You hit the nail on the head. But don't get angry about it; it's part of the job. When you leave your house at the beginning of the shift, know that you're not going to make money on all rides. Some will be no shows on which you just make the $4. Some will be cancellations which you have already started to drive to and will make $0 on. The remainder will be actual rides.

If you adjust your expectations of the job then there's no disappointment; you just take it in your stride when Uber sends you a duff request and move on. Less stress that way.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

Bean said:


> It tends to be the financially well off that do this. This segment also rarely tips so I don't feel bad at all about cancelling on them.


I find wait time is usually related to the area I'm in. If I'm near home where drivers are everywhere and show up in less then 2 minutes riders usually meet me in the street ready to go. If I find myself in the burbs people where people expect to wait for the car for 10+ minutes they're usually not ready if I accept their ping and show up within quickly (within 5 mintues). But what really annoys me if I accept a ping far away (10 mins) and when I show up they aren't ready. In any case after 5 mins cancel. No reason they shouldn't be ready within 5 mins even if it's a stacked ping as you're dropping off their neighbor in the middle of no where.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You hit the nail on the head. But don't get angry about it; it's part of the job. When you leave your house at the beginning of the shift, know that you're not going to make money on all rides. Some will be no shows on which you just make the $4. Some will be cancellations which you have already started to drive to and will make $0 on. The remainder will be actual rides.
> 
> If you adjust your expectations of the job then there's no disappointment; you just take it in your stride when Uber sends you a duff
> request and move on. Less stress that way.


You're a very sensible man....good advice. I guess I'm letting the Sicilian side out too much. Time to reel it in.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

germainebell said:


> I find wait time is usually related to the area I'm in. If I'm near home where drivers are everywhere and show up in less then 2 minutes riders usually meet me in the street ready to go. If I find myself in the burbs people where people expect to wait for the car for 10+ minutes they're usually not ready if I accept their ping and show up within quickly (within 5 mintues). But what really annoys me if I accept a ping far away (10 mins) and when I show up they aren't ready. In any case after 5 mins cancel. No reason they shouldn't be ready within 5 mins even if it's a stacked ping as you're dropping off their neighbor in the middle of no where.


Right. They should be ready if it takes you 10+ min. to get there... and doesn't their app show them how far away their driver is? Or don't they look at it? lol.

This particular pax, I had to drive about 7 min. to even get to his house. And then he kept me waiting for 8 min. Pax should ping a driver WHEN THEY ARE READY TO LEAVE. Not WHILE they are getting ready. So annoying.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> I roll up
> If nobody is present, I text, "I'm here."
> 
> After two minutes, I text, "do you still need an uber?"
> ...


Right - but I thought Uber's rule was 5 min. Otherwise, you can't collect the $3.75 'no-show' cancellation fee.

I pull up and the first thing I do if no pax are present is look at my clock and start timing them. After 1 min., I text "Hi, I'm here". After 4 min., I leave. The reason I time it now is I had a pax contest a 'no-show' fee and they won - Uber deducted my $3.75 because they said I only waited 4 min. instead of the required 5 min.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


before u cancel, CALL the pax and ask where they are going. usually when they take some time its a good distance ride. then u can decide if u want to wait it out or not.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I waited about fifteen minutes once, only because my previous ride took me out to the suburbs and the pax I was waiting for was an airport ride, which is by my house as I wanted to end my day. Otherwise it would have been twenty dead miles home or get stuck in the burbs with min rides and then the dead miles back to the city.
> 
> No wonder she made me wait. She was one of those good looking party girls, the kind you see on TV shows like Ballers that are at celebrity and famous athletes parties. She was flying out to Park City for a weekend party.
> 
> ...


why would u ever 1 star a good looking chic? she got u a ride back home 20 miles paid for. def 5 star.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Telsa33 said:


> Lol I live in Florida I have not heard that, and if I pull in to a driveway it would be the address that's on my app, or you can wait in the street and run the risk of being rear ended, but I respect your opinion.


Just because the address is in the app doesn't mean it's correct. If I drop the pin while in my bedroom it puts the address of the house behind me.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Big surprise. Well, good luck. Please report back and let me know if you were tipped or not.


Tip. Lol. That is almost nonexistent in the market I drive in.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

I never pull into driveways because it's more often then not the wrong address by at least 1 house number or across the street. Pull onto the side, put ur blinkers on, anyone else can go around.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> It's Florida, you might get shot pulling up on the wrong house and pins are not always accurate . So do as you please .


How often do you get shot at? Never happened to me, nor have I read about it happening.

Here in Miami, the danger of getting rear-ended sitting in the street is much more real than getting shot.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I pull into the driveway for two reasons - #1 It makes it easier for me to navigate in the direction I need to go (instead of flipping a U), and #2 I find it's more considerate for the pax - less walking for them.
> 
> So what's your reason behind not pulling up in their driveway? Is it because it's their personal property and you're afraid of damaging something/lawsuit?


I get both sides of this.

I prefer to pull in a driveway unless there are enough cars that I'll stick out over the sidewalk. That's a no-no.

But I've also been fussed at for leaving tire tracks on the driveway in snow. She didn't want that salt spread on her driveway. It'll eat the new concrete. Hasn't started the trip so doors stayed locked, I left, found a parking lot to go cancel in, but she beat me to it while I was typing out the comment.

Some people are that stupid.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just because the address is in the app doesn't mean it's correct. If I drop the pin while in my bedroom it puts the address of the house behind me.


True. Well, if they drop the pin in the wrong place, that's on them. Right? If someone complains I'm in the wrong place, I just show them the app showing their pick up location. Shuts them up real quick.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

occupant said:


> I get both sides of this.
> 
> I prefer to pull in a driveway unless there are enough cars that I'll stick out over the sidewalk. That's a no-no.
> 
> ...


Yes, people are stupid. It's a 50/50 crap shoot.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> before u cancel, CALL the pax and ask where they are going. usually when they take some time its a good distance ride. then u can decide if u want to wait it out or not.


Good idea. But this particular pax was annoying me. I didn't feel like driving his ass anywhere.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Tip. Lol. That is almost nonexistent in the market I drive in.


Why is that? SF is full of restaurants and people go out to eat all the time. You don't think they tip their bartender or server? Least they can do is tip their driver.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Why is that? SF is full of restaurants and people go out to eat all the time. You don't think they tip their bartender or server? Least they can do is tip their driver.


Uber/lyft has comoditized the service here. A lot people use it twice a day. It is not a luxury. It is as common as taking the bus here.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Uber/lyft has comoditized the service here. A lot people use it twice a day. It is not a luxury. It is as common as taking the bus here.


I see. Well, you must get good business then.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I had a couple good cancels last night. 

First was some kid at a bar with a bunch of college aholes. Got there, texted immediately, texted again with my car make and color, no response. Then I realized it was some guy outside that saw me and didn't say anything and was waiting for his gf. Gf comes out, they start walking over, it was 6 min so I hurriedly drove off and canceled. Got my money for a likely min fare.

Later on had roughly the same thing happen but at a city residence. Parked at the address, texted, then 5 min hit and I sent the "The 5 minute wait period has elapsed and I'm canceling ". So I look up, realize the group is walking towards me and I cancel. They are about to get in and I lock the doors and say "Sorry, I waited 5 minutes and you never showed. Call another car". "You don't want to take us and you're right here?" "Nope!" I said, visibly happy and drove off as one yelled "have a great night" sarcastically. 

After working Friday and saturdays with so many pax that either cancel on me or I have to cancel bc they're drunk and lost or just inconsiderate, I am frigid when it comes to the pax plights. So many wasted surge trips and time wasted on these assholes.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Uber/lyft has comoditized the service here. A lot people use it twice a day. It is not a luxury. It is as common as taking the bus here.





TheWanderer said:


> Uber/lyft has comoditized the service here. A lot people use it twice a day. It is not a luxury. It is as common as taking the bus here.


To a lot of a lot of people uber is a necessity to get to and from work, to Dr appt, there are people out there, believe it or not that don't like to drive I don't hold that against them after driving in the traffic that I have here in Jacksonville Florida I can understand.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> To a lot of a lot of people uber is a necessity to get to and from work, to Dr appt, there are people out there, believe it or not that don't like to drive I don't hold that against them after driving in the traffic that I have here in Jacksonville Florida I can understand.


For the most part it is not a necessity for people here. They don't have cars but we have multiple forms of public transportation.
It takes 45mins-1hr to take the bus to work. It takes 35mins-50mins to take a pool at 2-3 times the price.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> True. Well, if they drop the pin in the wrong place, that's on them. Right? If someone complains I'm in the wrong place, I just show them the app showing their pick up location. Shuts them up real quick.


.

I have read where some passengers do not put the exact home address for security reasons. Others just plain mess up.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

freddieman said:


> why would u ever 1 star a good looking chic? she got u a ride back home 20 miles paid for. def 5 star.


Where did I write that I rated her one star?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Why is that? SF is full of restaurants and people go out to eat all the time. You don't think they tip their bartender or server? Least they can do is tip their driver.


We get a lot of San Francisco people (mostly couples) that visit here. They always seem to announce where they are from, very proud of their city. And of all, none tipped with one exception, two attractive twenty somethings that were up here checking out places to live up here.

And yes, I am a Lyft only driver with an in app tip option.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

unPat said:


> Never pull up to anyone's driveway. Wait on the street.


some pax put address couple houses down. they do this so the driver doesn't know their house.


Havoc said:


> Where did I write that I rated her one star?


sorry my bad. u did say u rated her low. low would be 1 or 2


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

freddieman said:


> sorry my bad. u did say u rated her low. low would be 1 or 2





Havoc said:


> I remained cordial throughout and dropped her off. And of course she didn't tip.* I gave her a low rating so I would not be matched up with the b*tch again.*


Which is three stars for Lyft.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Which is three stars for Lyft.


i'm not trying to argue with u on what is a low rating. a 3 star on lyft is saying you will never see her again....works just like a 1 or a 2. i'm just saying she is good business for ur gross profit. its not like she took a min ride from u with 8 min pickup and did all those things u mentioned. she took a 20 mile ride....in which in this business is what we're always looking for when its not surging. .....plus she is hot chic like u mentioned. usually hot chics smell good.....and good to look at in the rearview mirror. thats like my ideal pax. the only thing better would be an added surge ride.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Havoc said:


> We get a lot of San Francisco people (mostly couples) that visit here. They always seem to announce where they are from, very proud of their city. And of all, none tipped with one exception, two attractive twenty somethings that were up here checking out places to live up here.
> 
> And yes, I am a Lyft only driver with an in app tip option.


Yeah the people here are conceited. They are super proud to live in one of the most expensive city's in the us. Also it may be because uber and lyft are based here along with many other tech companies.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

freddieman said:


> i'm not trying to argue with u on what is a low rating. a 3 star on lyft is saying you will never see her again....works just like a 1 or a 2. i'm just saying she is good business for ur gross profit. its not like she took a min ride from u with 8 min pickup and did all those things u mentioned. she took a 20 mile ride....in which in this business is what we're always looking for when its not surging. .....plus she is hot chic like u mentioned. usually hot chics smell good.....and good to look at in the rearview mirror. thats like my ideal pax. the only thing better would be an added surge ride.


Yeah, you're right, The ride paid me back into town that was going to probably be dead miles.

And her being that late, was a precursor of just what type of pax she was going to be and I did make the decision to wait for her.

BTW, what type of dog is that in you avatar?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

freddieman said:


> why would u ever 1 star a good looking chic?


For the same reasons you'd 1 star anyone else. People don't get a free pass for being good looking. Not in my car anyway.
I treat everyone the same. Doesn't matter if you're a white princess, a black thug, a gay twink or whatever, you get the same respect and rating based on how you behave.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> No why would you wait on the street instead of the drive way.


Also if they have some sort of prior damage to their property, you don't want them to try and blame you for it so they can get Uber to pay to have their crappy s*** fixed


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Bean said:


> For the same reasons you'd 1 star anyone else. People don't get a free pass for being good looking. Not in my car anyway.
> *I treat everyone the same. Doesn't matter if you're a white princess, a black thug, a gay twink or whatever, you get the same respect and rating based on how you behave*.


But yet you have condescending names to describe the different people!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Yeah, you're right, The ride paid me back into town that was going to probably be dead miles.
> 
> And her being that late, was a precursor of just what type of pax she was going to be and I did make the decision to wait for her.
> 
> BTW, what type of dog is that in you avatar?


a maltese mix. he always has that abandoned child look.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> But yet you have condescending names to describe the different people!


It's a list of extreme stereotypes in a variety of different directions. Types of people who are often treated differently than the general population.
My point being, people that fall into these and other groups should still be treated equally.

If that somehow offended you I can only assume you don't have a firm grasp of the English language. I am not calling black people thugs or white girls princesses or saying that all twinks are gay. I'm refering to someone who appears to be a thug And Is Also black, a person who acts like a princess And Is Also white, and a twink who Is Also gay.

People such as these and many others are treated differently on a regular basis simply because of how they're perceived by people in the service industry as demonstrated by freddieman's comment.


----------



## EddieRolla (Jan 30, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


I had a guy do that but he gave me the ok to start the trip while I waited for him to come down


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

EddieRolla said:


> I had a guy do that but he gave me the ok to start the trip while I waited for him to come down


That's nice, but it's only 15 cents per minute  Can't even buy a candy bar for that much.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> That's nice, but it's only 15 cents per minute  Can't even buy a candy bar for that much.


I agree, best to wait on starting the trip in case you have to bail.


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> That's nice, but it's only 15 cents per minute  Can't even buy a candy bar for that much.


How many candy bars do you eat per minute?


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

So twice I have waited longer than just a few minutes for a trip, one turned out well and one did not. On the first one the guy came out right away and said they were waiting on a friend to show up, and if I waited he would make it worth my while. I ended up waiting about 20 minutes, the ride itself netted me $30, and he gave me a $100 bill for a tip.

On the second one, the guy asked me to wait as he was trying to calm his buddy down who had a fight with his fiance the night before their wedding, again I waited about 20 minutes (this time I kept asking the Pax if he was about ready and he would say just a minute, they were standing outside talking). Trip was $15, no tip. Guy kept saying sorry for making me wait, but didn't compensate me.

Now I don't wait unless they say they will compensate me.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


i would have done some things differently.
no texting them. The system is lagged. they get the message that you have arrived after you have already been there for 1 or 2 minutes. so you are that much closer to a cancel fee. let them take their sweet time coming outside. if they cut it too close that is their fault. 
if they have not opened your car door within 5 mins lock the doors then cancel no show then roll out.
when that 2nd ping comes in on the way out accept it. then either cancel for fraudulent rider or drive away until they cancel. Do not pickup a rider you have just canceled on unless you really want to get the 1 star in on them. 
once again no contact ever. no phone calls. no texts. never wait more then 5 mins.
cancel fee is the best money you can make plus it gives you a feel good kind of feeling.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> That's nice, but it's only 15 cents per minute  Can't even buy a candy bar for that much.


15c a minute lucky... try waiting 20 minutes for someone to shop for 8c a minute... and people wonder why I drive a cab.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 15c a minute lucky... try waiting 20 minutes for someone to shop for 8c a minute... and people wonder why I drive a cab.


1 stop only. They want to go shopping I drop them off and end the trip. Oh you want me to wait for you? Nope. 1 star for even asking. 
If they have cash in hand when they ask they get a different answer.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

unPat said:


> It's Florida, you might get shot pulling up on the wrong house and pins are not always accurate . So do as you please .


Also half the time the address is wrong and your in the wrong driveway


----------



## Ubershine (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a 5 minute clock go on uber X, as soon as it goes off, Find another ride, 7 minutes if it's a surge.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

JimKE said:


> How often do you get shot at? Never happened to me, nor have I read about it happening.
> 
> Here in Miami, the danger of getting rear-ended sitting in the street is much more real than getting shot.


Lmao...if clowns be shooting at random cars for pulling up in their driveways...we got some problems here.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> .
> 
> I have read where some passengers do not put the exact home address for security reasons. Others just plain mess up.


Most people in sf live in appt or houses with 50 roomates...
Good luck finding anyone here


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 15c a minute lucky... try waiting 20 minutes for someone to shop for 8c a minute... and people wonder why I drive a cab.


Yeah...but we dont wait. You leave the car..i dip.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

unPat said:


> Never pull up to anyone's driveway. Wait on the street.


Also, wait between the 2 homes and not exactly on the address you ""think"" the rider is. Many times the rider simply drops a pin on neighbor's house and if you precision-park on the wrong property, you can get unnecessary attention . Almost 4,000 trips so far and you can take this advice to the bank.

Update: maybe a problem in spread out cities and not in high rise neighborhoods. Definitely a problem in Tampa Bay Area where the city is spread wide.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I hate when they leave their stuff in your car while taking forever and a day to come back out. The other night I was tempted to toss their bags into the parking lot and leave but I figured I'd get screwed one way or another if I did that.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

roadman said:


> i would have done some things differently.
> no texting them. The system is lagged. they get the message that you have arrived after you have already been there for 1 or 2 minutes. so you are that much closer to a cancel fee. let them take their sweet time coming outside. if they cut it too close that is their fault.
> if they have not opened your car door within 5 mins lock the doors then cancel no show then roll out.
> when that 2nd ping comes in on the way out accept it. then either cancel for fraudulent rider or drive away until they cancel. Do not pickup a rider you have just canceled on unless you really want to get the 1 star in on them.
> ...


Interesting perspective and good advice. I like it.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


Do what I do these days, I try waiting for 5 or a little more until the passenger shows up. I keep my doors locked and when I see them reaching for my doors, I just step on the gas and leave showing them my middle finger. Want to waste my time? Heck no, I will waste yours as well


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

FuberNYC said:


> Do what I do these days, I try waiting for 5 or a little more until the passenger shows up. I keep my doors locked and when I see them reaching for my doors, I just step on the gas and leave showing them my middle finger. Want to waste my time? Heck no, I will waste yours as well


I have done this minus the middle finger. No need to aggravate them.


----------



## Shrimpy (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to wait 5 min and call . No longer the case with me . I pull up look a the clock . The 2 minute warning is when I call . I they are not in the car at 5 min . I go . I can make 10 - 15 $ in 5 min . I like your idea sending a text saying . I have to go , when you are ready call another uber . Diplomatic response . Response time for huber is usually under 5 min . There is no excuse for making me wait.


----------



## Shrimpy (Dec 19, 2016)

I thank you ubergirlzz ,it takes a Lady s touch to show a pax your displeasure at waiting . 24/7 you can get uber in 5 min.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

People often text me "One minute!" or "Coming!" They get one minute of grace of they actually reach out to contact me. So they get six, everyone else gets 5, and I get weekly threats from Uber about my overly high cancellation rate, even though virtually all of them are n0-shows.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've let "no shows" cancel themselves +10 times and counting. If they're not going to wait for us, why wait for them? We're the ones with the cars, they can call an ant instead.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I pull up and the first thing I do if no pax are present is look at my clock and start timing them. After 1 min., I text "Hi, I'm here". After 4 min., I leave. The reason I time it now is I had a pax contest a 'no-show' fee and they won - Uber deducted my $3.75 because they said I only waited 4 min. instead of the required 5 min.


One great thing about Lyft, you click you arrived, they run the timer ON THE APP so as soon as you hit 5 min, they tell you to call...off you go with the cancellation fee.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. Time is money. Last Sunday night I needed only 2 more rides to meet the weekend incentive quota. I was getting frustrated as I had 3 no shows in the last two hours. It seemed I just couldn't get those 2 rides. I had just dropped off a pax in a suburban area and got a request nearby. I called the rider and he told me he'd be out in a minute. Waited 2 more minutes and I finally cancelled after waiting a total of 7 minutes. Just like your situation, I got another request from the same rider. This time I waited 5 minutes, texted him and told him I was giving him 1 more minute. He texted back that he couldn't find his keys. He cancelled the ride. I drove off and a couple of minutes later I received another request from the same rider. This time I pulled up about 25 yards from his house and shut my lights off. I don't know if he ever came out to look for me---I didn't see lights come on at his home but he cancelled. Got paid for 3 cancellations from the same rider. That's a first for me.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I waited about fifteen minutes once, only because my previous ride took me out to the suburbs and the pax I was waiting for was an airport ride, which is by my house as I wanted to end my day. Otherwise it would have been twenty dead miles home or get stuck in the burbs with min rides and then the dead miles back to the city.
> 
> No wonder she made me wait. She was one of those good looking party girls, the kind you see on TV shows like Ballers that are at celebrity and famous athletes parties. She was flying out to Park City for a weekend party.
> 
> ...


I occasionally get late passengers; same crap. I did get lucky last night with a $20 tip on a $7 ride from a restaurant owner who had me wait 10 mins while she closed up and had to listen to the condensed life story for 7 miles. Sometimes it works out OK.


----------



## Humbersnipe (Feb 5, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Most people in sf live in appt or houses with 50 roomates...
> Good luck finding anyone here


Yeah the same in the sister city Sydney...very expensive usually 7 to a room...


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


Trust your gut, stick to the 5 minute rule. If people complain tell them this is a business and you're doing it to make money.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Right. They should be ready if it takes you 10+ min. to get there... and doesn't their app show them how far away their driver is? Or don't they look at it? lol.
> 
> This particular pax, I had to drive about 7 min. to even get to his house. And then he kept me waiting for 8 min. Pax should ping a driver WHEN THEY ARE READY TO LEAVE. Not WHILE they are getting ready. So annoying.


If more drivers would cancel at the 5 minute mark, more pax would learn the process and adjust to it.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


When I arrive at the address I make note of the time. At two minutes I send a message telling them where I am (they rarely ignore them), since the pins are fallible that gives them time to correct the address and you can pick them up in the right spot. I usually wait another 5 and then I cancel. If all the driver would do this the riders will think twice about keeping you waiting and losing the extra 5 bucks for the cancellation fee. I never pull in a driveway unless is a pax I picked up before.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

You've got 5 minutes unless it's slow and I think I'll get paid more to wait. Then you've got 7


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, last night I pulled up to the pax's home (in a very nice neighborhood), and sent him a text, just a simple "Hi, I'm here" while I waited in the driveway. He responded "be out in 2 minutes". So I wait the usual 5 minutes, and send him another text that read "I can only wait another 3 minutes". So I waited 3 minutes, and still no sign of the pax...by this time, I had waited 8 minutes.
> 
> Before I canceled the ride, I sent him a text that read "call another Uber when you're ready to go" and then I canceled the ride, collected my 'no-show' fee and left.
> 
> ...


Here's how I handle that whether I get an exact pick up address or a drop when the app says I've arrived at the pick up I start the ride. I'm not going to waist my time driving around the block or waiting out front for the pax. Once they see the app is charging them they come out or call you right away. If they don't I drive a few blocks away and then complete the ride and give them a five star rating!,


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've let "no shows" cancel themselves +10 times and counting. If they're not going to wait for us, why wait for them? We're the ones with the cars, they can call an ant instead.


What do you mean by "cancel themselves" - you don't cancel the ride after 5 min?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> Do what I do these days, I try waiting for 5 or a little more until the passenger shows up. I keep my doors locked and when I see them reaching for my doors, I just step on the gas and leave showing them my middle finger. Want to waste my time? Heck no, I will waste yours as well


LOL! Seriously? Hope they can't report you for that.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Here's how I handle that whether I get an exact pick up address or a drop when the app says I've arrived at the pick up I start the ride. I'm not going to waist my time driving around the block or waiting out front for the pax. Once they see the app is charging them they come out or call you right away. If they don't I drive a few blocks away and then complete the ride and give them a five star rating!,


Yeah, but if you're caught doing that, you can be permanently deactivated. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> What do you mean by "cancel themselves" - you don't cancel the ride after 5 min?


I only cancel as last resort. My current rating is 2%.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> LOL! Seriously? Hope they can't report you for that.


Not sure, but I don't think they can report you if you've already arrived. From what I understand, they can only report you before you show up (late, driving away), and if you've ended the ride (rating). I could be wrong. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

They can report you at any time for any reason. Even if a trip is canceled before it starts, CS can still look up who the driver/rider would have been to handle a complaint.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bean said:


> They can report you at any time for any reason. Even if a trip is canceled before it starts, CS can still look up who the driver/rider would have been to handle a complaint.


I'm not sure about that... Source?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Ok but the burden is on them to prove I've done anything wrong. I will deny deny deny. You have to learn how to play the game. Ha ha!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimKE said:


> How often do you get shot at? Never happened to me, nor have I read about it happening.


Well if they do it right, it only takes once.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Ok but the burden is on them to prove I've done anything wrong. I will deny deny deny. You have to learn how to play the game. Ha ha!


Yeah, excuse me sir while I snap a picture of you giving me the bird, so I can complain to Uber. Lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

blackjackross said:


> I know the feeling. Time is money. Last Sunday night I needed only 2 more rides to meet the weekend incentive quota. I was getting frustrated as I had 3 no shows in the last two hours. It seemed I just couldn't get those 2 rides. I had just dropped off a pax in a suburban area and got a request nearby. I called the rider and he told me he'd be out in a minute. Waited 2 more minutes and I finally cancelled after waiting a total of 7 minutes. Just like your situation, I got another request from the same rider. This time I waited 5 minutes, texted him and told him I was giving him 1 more minute. He texted back that he couldn't find his keys. He cancelled the ride. I drove off and a couple of minutes later I received another request from the same rider. This time I pulled up about 25 yards from his house and shut my lights off. I don't know if he ever came out to look for me---I didn't see lights come on at his home but he cancelled. Got paid for 3 cancellations from the same rider. That's a first for me.


He obviously, wanted a ride. (Verbal irony)


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

[QUOTE="PepeLePiu, post: 2055850, member: 92856" 
When I arrive at the address I make note of the time. At two minutes I send a message telling them where I am (they rarely ignore them), since the pins are fallible that gives them time to correct the address and you can pick them up in the right spot. I usually wait another 5 and then I cancel. If all the driver would do this the riders will think twice about keeping you waiting and losing the extra 5 bucks for the cancellation fee. I never pull in a driveway unless is a pax I picked up before.[/QUOTE]

The rider should ALWAYS be informed the pin should ONLY be used when they don't know where the hell they are or, if they are broke down on the side of the road or, lost. And also, because it will cost them more. Why? Because when they drop a pin on me and I get to the destination p/u site and the app says I've arrived, that's when I start the ride. Their problem not mine! I'm not going to drive around for free looking for their a$$ in a fricken 10 acre apartment complex.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Went to pick up a PAX in an upper class neighborhood on Saturday night. Noticed he was a 4.3 but thought what the heck I'm close. They had a big driveway with a circle. I got there PAX was notified. I could see a few people mingling around. At about 5 minutes I called he answered and said they would be right out. I waited another 5 minutes or so and was about ready to leave and the guy came out. Open the door and no apologies just said the others are on there way. I said in a calm voice I've been here over 10 minutes I need to get going. He shoots back you haven't been here 10 minutes of course I said yes I have as he looks at his watch. He says fine do you want me to cancel and get someone else? I said good idea close my door. He did and I left. As I got a few blocks away I got a ping from you know who. Ignored and went off line for awhile. There wasn't another driver within 10 minutes so I'm sure he had to wait awhile for another driver. All he had to do was say sorry for making you wait. Dick!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

NO one would make the "desert driver", wait.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I gave her a low rating so I would not be matched up with the b*tch again.


I think Lyft does the "never match you again" thing.
But on Uber, I don't think there is any such guarantee.

However, on Uber, the pax can see the rating you give them - they know it's you.
And then they will in turn give you a one-star rating.

I've been experimenting for a couple of months and have noticed the following.
On weeks where I give everyone, no matter what, 5 stars, my weekly rating is 4.9 - 5.0 stars.
On weeks where I rate one or two people a 1-star, my rating goes in the toilet.
I'm the same guy giving the same rides in the same car to the same kinds of people same routes.
The only difference in my ratings, is how I rate the riders.

Always give everyone 5 stars if you know what's good for you.
And remember that unlike drivers, Uber resets all riders to 5-stars automatically.
(So a 5.0 passenger could have been a 2.6 yesterday.)
Uber will fire you for low ratings, but will never do anything to make a pax less welcome.

(Truth be told, I have heard pax talking about how one of them cannot use Uber for a week due to having been kicked off for some reason. Don't know if that has to do with ratings though; could very well be that their credit card transactions were no longer being approved. A lot of riders, not quite understanding the billing process, and my non-role in it, are nervous or even panicking in the car about how there might not be enough money on their card. Or maybe they stabbed one too many drivers with a knife; see the thread on that! Anyway their banning was extremely temporary.)


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

tirebiter said:


> I think Lyft does the "never match you again" thing.
> But on Uber, I don't think there is any such guarantee.


It was a Lyft ride.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> [QUOTE="PepeLePiu, post: 2055850, member: 92856"
> When I arrive at the address I make note of the time. At two minutes I send a message telling them where I am (they rarely ignore them), since the pins are fallible that gives them time to correct the address and you can pick them up in the right spot. I usually wait another 5 and then I cancel. If all the driver would do this the riders will think twice about keeping you waiting and losing the extra 5 bucks for the cancellation fee. I never pull in a driveway unless is a pax I picked up before.


The rider should ALWAYS be informed the pin should ONLY be used when they don't know where the hell they are or, if they are broke down on the side of the road or, lost. And also, because it will cost them more. Why? Because when they drop a pin on me and I get to the destination p/u site and the app says I've arrived, that's when I start the ride. Their problem not mine! I'm not going to drive around for free looking for their a$$ in a fricken 10 acre apartment complex.[/QUOTE]

It makes sense, but the problem also arises when is somebody drunk from out of town and they just pick "current location" even once they already moved the finger and sent you 5 blocks away.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Who35 said:


> Trust your gut, stick to the 5 minute rule. If people complain tell them this is a business and you're doing it to make money.


Exactly. You're in it for the cash. I almost look forward to a cxl lol. Sick


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

I love(read:hate) how people text after 3 minutes and say they'll "be right out". If they'd be right out, they wouldn't text to tell me, they'd just come right out. I think they think that these texts will buy them extra time, but 5 minutes is 5 minutes . When I get one of those "be right out" messages, I just start licking my chops in anticipation of the fat $5 no-show fee, which is the sweetest money in the game.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I've got a new response I'm going to use from now on right before I cancel. Hopefully it will educate them for the future.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> I love(read:hate) how people text after 3 minutes and say they'll "be right out". If they'd be right out, they wouldn't text to tell me, they'd just come right out. I think they think that these texts will buy them extra time, but 5 minutes is 5 minutes . When I get one of those "be right out" messages, I just start licking my chops in anticipation of the fat $5 no-show fee, which is the sweetest money in the game.


I live for those haha


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I'm with you there. If the address is on my app., I'll pull into the driveway. If it's not, then I'll wait in the street.


I can drop the pin from the room I'm in and it is close to next door. I have dropped a pin and next door's address came up. Some make the request from current location without checking to see if they dropped the pin accurately.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

All I can say is, if I am kept waiting, they will be waiting for another Uber .


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Good idea. But this particular pax was annoying me. I didn't feel like driving his ass anywhere.


Savvy pax can lie or change destination.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Went to pick up a PAX in an upper class neighborhood on Saturday night. Noticed he was a 4.3 but thought what the heck I'm close. They had a big driveway with a circle. I got there PAX was notified. I could see a few people mingling around. At about 5 minutes I called he answered and said they would be right out. I waited another 5 minutes or so and was about ready to leave and the guy came out. Open the door and no apologies just said the others are on there way. I said in a calm voice I've been here over 10 minutes I need to get going. He shoots back you haven't been here 10 minutes of course I said yes I have as he looks at his watch. He says fine do you want me to cancel and get someone else? I said good idea close my door. He did and I left. As I got a few blocks away I got a ping from you know who. Ignored and went off line for awhile. There wasn't another driver within 10 minutes so I'm sure he had to wait awhile for another driver. All he had to do was say sorry for making you wait. &%[email protected]!*!


That's people for you, sadly.

One time, before I even started the ride, I canceled on this lady simply because I didn't like her attitude. I already knew she was going to give me one star, so... whiskey tango foxtrot. Uber seems to forget, _*without drivers*_, there IS no Uber. We need to be treated with courtesy and respect, too.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't care if they match me with them again. But the passenger will.....

I'll be happy to tell them why I won't drive them anywhere.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Everyone hates gated apartments.


One pax wanted me to enter the complex even though they would charge me 5 dollars if I wasnt out after 5 minutes. It said it on the sign. So I call and tell the pax I will wait on the street. Pax throws a fit because apparently I am supposed to come to the pin location. I ask if she will pay the parking fee if it comes that and she says no. Smh. **** uber pax.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> One pax wanted me to enter the complex even though they would charge me 5 dollars if I wasnt out after 5 minutes. It said it on the sign. So I call and tell the pax I will wait on the street. Pax throws a fit because apparently I am supposed to come to the pin location. I ask if she will pay the parking fee if it comes that and she says no. Smh. &%[email protected]!* uber pax.


You should have told her there would be a $15 charge for the parking fee.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Whenever I get to a wrong address whether it be the house next door or wherever the pax isn't, I show them the address on my phone. Most times they looks clueless or say it happens all of the time. Which leads to the stupidity of the ratings on Navigation. I have 3 dings on that subject, but drive in a town where I have lived for 40 years. Go figure


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

tirebiter said:


> I think Lyft does the "never match you again" thing.
> But on Uber, I don't think there is any such guarantee.
> 
> However, on Uber, the pax can see the rating you give them - they know it's you.
> ...


I saw the stabbing thread! That was so crazy!!! I keep pepper spray (2) in the car. So far, I have had nothing bad happen in the 2 mos that I've been driving.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Tip. Lol. That is almost nonexistent in the market I drive in.


Weird. I usually get tipped. On saturday, I got 11/12 pax to tip.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I'm with you on that one - can't stand apartments - especially huge complexes with gates/codes.... just a real pain.


Definitely hate apartments. Once a pax was going to a large apartment complex. She had the Building # but it was dark and the #'s were not lit. They weren't even in the same locations on the buildings. She called her friends but they were drunk and no help. You would think the Buildings would be in order, 1,2,3 but no such luck. We eventually found the building by accident. Pax was ok riding around looking and we had a good laugh about what kind of person numbered the buildings.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

The intelligent and logical thing to do would be for the pax to be outside waiting to be picked up, seeing that they can track your vehicle and knows where the car is??? Those same people will rate your navigation skills


----------

